# Italian tolls - calculator



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here is a link to the Italian motorway network with a toll calculator. You can change the language page to English, but I can never seem to get it to work.

Anyway,

www.autostrade.it then, on the right hand side, click on "percorsi". Enter the town as your start and end and the tolls are calculated, along with a route. You can also add whether you are class 2 or 3. The tricky part is working out what class you will be! I think that motorhomes are class 2B, but tag axles are class 3. I also think some of that depends on the toll booth operator!!!!!!

Here is a link to the class structure.

Russell

Italian tolls - classes

Edit - the word ASSI translates as axles.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Russell.

It's in my "favourites" already!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is a link to the Italian motorway network with a toll calculator. You can change the language page to English, but I can never seem to get it to work.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

That's a good link.

I've checked out the prices against what we have paid in the past and the increase is not too bad.

The site is also useful for checking which service areas have GPL (LPG) and dump stations for the motorhomes. Many areas also have motorhome bays marked out.

Don


----------

